# messaging



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

I have found lately that messages randomly are unsendable.

I can send a very short message to one friend, but if the reply is lengthy then it doesn't send at all.

Why????


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Message on what device? On what message system?


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Either in my cell our on pc desktop machine. I thought Maybe this person blocked me but she received my short messages, just not my longer one.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Messages are here, on TalkAboutMarriage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hm, try sending me a long message... just type a bunch of gibberish in it if you need to.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if it is a tapatalk issue or a TAM issue: if I try to respond to a PM, it does not "go". Whether, I tap quote or the respond button in the window, no new window to respond pops up, it just exits out with no opportunity to respond.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What version of Tapatalk are you using?
KN Community Support


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yungster said:


> What version of Tapatalk are you using?
> KN Community Support



V 3.2.1 on my iPad light


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> V 3.2.1 on my iPad light


Can you try removing and reinstalling it?

KN


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Can you try removing and reinstalling it?
> 
> 
> 
> KN



I tried that, still does not work, it works from my iPhone. I can also respond using my computer on any browser platform. I think this is a Tapatalk issue with the iPad. I have contacted the developer. 

Mahalo (thank you)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Nerds


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Nerds



Nerds rock


----------

